

A Scalability Roadmap - dmnd
https://bitcoinfoundation.org/2014/10/a-scalability-roadmap/

======
barnaby
To the people who said that Bitcoin is a failure because it can't scale,
reading this must be beautiful. Bitcoin will scale to "Visa network" levels in
no time.

